# Εμίλ Ντυρκέμ ή Εμίλ Ντουρκχάιμ;



## unique (Jan 12, 2014)

Εμίλ Ντυρκέμ ή Εμίλ Ντουρκχάιμ; Ποιό είναι περισσότερο δόκιμο;


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

...
Από το νήμα *Η μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας*:



nickel said:


> ...
> Εγώ τη θέλω την αντιστρεψιμότητα όσο λίγοι. Αλλά τη θέλω ατόφια, όχι υπό μορφή γρίφου. Θέλω, με κάποιον τρόπο, «ο Εμίλ Ντιρκέμ (Durkheim)». Αυτός που δεν θέλει να ασχοληθεί με ξένες γλώσσες και δεν θέλει να ψάχνει στο διαδίκτυο, να μη χρειάζεται να απομνημονεύει κάθε υ, ω και διπλό λ. Και εγώ που θέλω να ξέρω πώς θα τον αναζητήσω στην ξένη γλώσσα, να μη βρίζω το μεταφραστή που έγραψε Ντυρκέμ και *νομίζει ότι μου χάρισε αντιστρεψιμότητα*. Ούτε να με φιλέψει ένα σκέτο Durkheim, γιατί έτσι καταντήσαμε στους *Ντούρκχαϊμ και στο Σύμφωνο *Μπράϊαντ-Κέλογκ.





jmanveda said:


> ...
> Ως προς το Durkheim ένας Γερμανός θα το προφέρει "Ντούρκχαϊμ"
> 
> Ενώ ένας Γάλλος θα το προφέρει "Ντιρκέμ", με τον τόνο στη λήγουσα, όπως συνηθίζουν οι Γάλλοι -- προφέροντας το "Dur" όπως το "dur" (σκληρό)
> ...





nickel said:


> ...
> Αυτό λοιπόν που λέω είναι ότι όσοι γράφουν *Ντούρκχαϊμ ή *Ντουρκχάιμ δεν αποκλείεται να έχουν δει σε κάποια κείμενα μόνο του το Durkheim, το οποίο το διάβασαν όπως ήθελαν. Η καλύτερη προσέγγιση είναι σε ένα κείμενο να γράφουμε «ο Εμίλ Ντιρκέμ (Durkheim)».
> ...





nickel said:


> Ωχ (Οχ), Παναγία μου... Καλημέρα. Να πιάσω τα «εύκολα»:
> Ο Γάλλος κοινωνιολόγος γράφεται Durkheim (προς αποκατάσταση της τάξης). Οι Γάλλοι τον προφέρουν [ντιρκέμ] και οι Αγγλοσάξονες [ντούρκχαϊμ] (κάπως έτσι). Ο Πάπυρος τον έχει _*Ντυρκέμ*_ και ο Τσαούσης *Ντυρκάιμ*, το Μείζον *Ντιρκέμ*. Το Αλταβίστα έχει: Ντιρκάιμ (245), Ντυρκάιμ (77), Ντυρκέμ (265), Ντιρκέμ (45).
> ...


----------



## Themis (Jan 12, 2014)

Είναι γεγονός ότι στα ελληνικά έχουν υπάρξει όλες οι αποδόσεις: Ντουρ-/Ντυρ-/Ντιρ- (αυτό έχει να κάνει με τη μεταγραφή του "u", όπου ας δεχτούμε το "ι" για να ξεμπερδεύουμε) και -κχάιμ/-κάιμ/-κέμ. Στα στάνταρ γαλλικά, το μόνο που δεν δικαιολογείται είναι το "χ". Ή θα είναι Ντιρκέμ ή Ντιρκάιμ (το τελευταίο έχει ουσιαστικά διπλό τόνο, αλλά ας μην κάνουμε τα ελληνικά γρίφο). Αντίθετα από τη μία και μοναδική προφορά που βρίσκεται στο Forvo (και όπου παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτει ο Δαεμάνος), νομίζω ότι συνηθέστερη είναι η γερμανίζουσα. Δες τι γράφει ο Ρογήρος εδώ (πρόσεξε την προτελευταία παράγραφο). Εγώ λοιπόν θα προτιμούσα Ντιρκάιμ, χωρίς όμως να καταριέμαι το Ντιρκέμ. Κατά τα άλλα, θα χρειαζόταν βέβαια να μάθουμε τι έχει προτιμηθεί (κατά πλειοψηφία) στις έγκυρες ελληνικές πηγές, πριν επικρατήσει η μόδα των λατινόγραπτων κύριων ονομάτων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Το forvo έχει πλέον μια πλούσια συλλογή: http://www.forvo.com/search/durkheim/
Ενδιαφέρον έχει ο Γερμανός, ο οποίος το παίζει στα σίγουρα και ηχογραφεί δύο προφορές!
Μια παρατήρηση για την ορθογραφία: η επιλογή ανάμεσα σε _Ντιρκέμ_ και _Ντυρκέμ_ θα εξαρτηθεί προφανώς από την πολιτική μεταγραφής που εφαρμόζεται στο βιβλίο. Έχω εξηγήσει τις επιλογές μου, αλλά δεν με σοκάρει ένα έργο που τηρεί με σοβαρότητα και συνέπεια μια διαφορετική πολιτική μεταγραφής. Εκεί που αρχίζω να αγριεύω είναι όταν γίνεται ένα τρελό ανακάτεμα — και, δυστυχώς, αυτός είναι ο κανόνας στα περισσότερα διαδικτυακά κείμενα, αλλά και στα σχολικά εγχειρίδια.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το forvo έχει πλέον μια πλούσια συλλογή: http://www.forvo.com/search/durkheim/
> Ενδιαφέρον έχει ο Γερμανός, ο οποίος το παίζει στα σίγουρα και ηχογραφεί δύο προφορές!
> ...



Ίσως ο Γερμανός πάει να πιάσει μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο Durkheim, και χωρίς umlaut και με, και τον Εμίλ και το Bad Dürkheim το οποίο προφέρεται ακριβώς όπως το λέει τη δεύτερη φορά (ήταν η πρώτη γνήσια προφορά γερμανικού τοπωνυμίου που μου εντυπώθηκε, γιατί σ' εκείνη την περιοχή της Γερμανίας πρωτοπήγα. Auf Deutsch? Nee, auf Pfälzisch. Ah jo.).


----------



## Themis (Jan 13, 2014)

Σε μια συνέντευξη του Λεβί-Στρος του 1972, στην οποία παραπέμπει η υποσημείωση 1 του άρθρου της αγγλικής Wikipedia για τον Durkheim, ούτε ο δημοσιογράφος (3:07) ούτε ο Λεβί-Στρος (3:36) προφέρουν Ντιρκέμ. Το λένε "Ντίρκάιμ" (όπως ανέφερα πριν, με διπλό τόνο τον οποίο θα θεωρούσα άτοπο να μεταφέρουμε στα ελληνικά).
Υ.Γ. Δείτε και εδώ μια συζήτηση σχετικά με την προφορά του ονόματος αυτού.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι, αν η τοπική προφορά του ονόματος ήταν Ντιρκάιμ και ήταν η προφορά που ίσχυε στην οικογένειά του, θα χρειαζόταν να διορθώνει συχνά τους Γάλλους συνομιλητές του, κάθε φορά που θα διάλεγαν το γαλλικό Ντιρκέμ. Βλέπω επίσης ότι τα ευρήματα με Ντυρκάιμ δεν είναι περισσότερα από τα Ντυρκέμ, αλλά είναι σεβαστά. Είναι και δίλημμα, ποιο να διαλέξεις, αλλά και αποενοχοποίηση: διάλεξε όποιο θέλεις. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω εύκολα την επιλογή μου, γιατί έχω κολλήσει στη γαλλική προφορά εδώ και δεκαετίες.


----------



## rogne (Jan 13, 2014)

Έχω ακούσει κι εγώ Γάλλους να λένε "Ντιρκάιμ" και "ντιρκεμιάν, -έν" στην ίδια πρόταση, οπότε...


----------



## unique (Jan 13, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι θα ακολουθήσω το "Εμίλ Ντυρκέμ (Durkheim)" του Nickel. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2014)

Και εγώ όταν χρειάστηκε να αποφασίσω, το Ντιρκέμ διάλεξα (με απλογράφηση, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα τώρα - διάλεξα τη γαλλική προφορά).


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι, όταν επιμένω να γράφουμε τα ονόματα στα ελληνικά, με τη λατινική γραφή σε παρένθεση ή στο ευρετήριο, θα αποφεύγω τα ονόματα από Αλσατία-Λωρραίνη (ή Λωραίνη ή Λορένη). Θα προτιμώ τους Στράους / Στρος (ή Στρως) και τους Philip / Joseph Roth.


----------

